# Help me to clear this out about Carolina Skiff vs Microskiff



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

So, what I see the Microskiff boats are very expensive and very specific boats. People even here on this forum are asking ridiculous money sometimes for a used boat. People asking for a Skimmer rolled basic 14 few years old boats with a used motor around $6-8K when you can get a brand new for $3200, and a brand new 20 hp 2017 model Tohatsu is $2500... So I am not here to bashing, I just try to understand, what is a big deal about the Microskiff , and how much worse the Carolina Skiff , or Liberty Skiff, etc.. Are they capable to fish in the same shallow water? Is Carolina Skiff is really that bad to compare to a cheap designed rolled small microskiff ? 
Please help me out, I really like the look of the Skimmer Skiff, but just can't decide if is worth a couple extra grant... I can get a 4-5 years old Carolina with nice motor under $4000


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Some people drive a 10 year old Chevy, others need the latest Mercedes. Same with boats. You can spend $30,000 for a 16 ft skiff or you can spend $3000. Both will get you there and catch fish. The $30k skiff will be pretty, have more amenities, and possibly run faster and a little dryer, but the real appeal is in having the absolute ultimate tool for the job. If you don't understand that appeal, stick with the $3k skiff and enjoy the money you save.


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Some people drive a 10 year old Chevy, others need the latest Mercedes. Same with boats. You can spend $30,000 for a 16 ft skiff or you can spend $3000. Both will get you there and catch fish. The $30k skiff will be pretty, have more amenities, and possibly run faster and a little dryer, but the real appeal is in having the absolute ultimate tool for the job. If you don't understand that appeal, stick with the $3k skiff and enjoy the money you save.


I don't think a $3200 rolled skimmer skiff is a Mercedes, and a Carolina skiff is a bicycle... They are in a same price range. I wanted to know what is a big difference... I don't want to spend not even 10k on a skiff, I can buy a boat for that money.. I just have no chance to try before I buy something, so I was curious about others opinions. I have a Boston 12 now and a Solo skiff, and I just sold my T top Center console V hull, I just looking for a shallow water fishing and try to find an answer.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Often lower priced or mass produced boats use lower quality materials such as fiberglass applied with a chopper gun rather than hand laid or even vacuum infused structural woven glass and resin. If applied thick enough, it may give enough strength, but it will be considerably heavier. If done on a lightweight skiff it will probably not hold up nearly as long and be damaged much easier hitting logs or sandbars. Rolled gel coat deck finishes are considerably less expensive in both time and materials. They are functional and probably easier to repair, but not nearly as 'finished' looking because they aren't. A 400 pound skiff built right also requires much less power to move the same speed and is more fuel efficient. A similar skiff weighing 800 pounds needs a more expensive and heavier outboard to do the same thing...but used more gas and more draft at the same time. Lighter purpose built skiffs are also easier to pole.
If you know you mostly fish really shallow water, or need to cross really shallow water to get there, spending a little more on a technical poling skiff would probably be a good investment. If you don't, or don't know, buy a used Carolina that you could probably flip easily if you find it doesn't meet your needs. If you buy a $30k skiff and it isn't what you want, you will likely take it in the shorts if you try to sell it soon.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Expensive boats exist for a reason, but that doesn't mean a Carolina skiff will not get the job done. You're trying to compare apples to oranges. A mass produced chopper gun flat bottom hull will always be cheaper than a boutique micro skiff. I really don't understand what you want to hear.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The big difference you're looking for boils down mostly to hull slap, and overall stealth. Scows are loud, boats with a hard chine forward are loud but not quite so much as a CS, aluminum jon boats are loud. They're also hell to pole in a straight line do to the lack of strakes and box shape. Comparatively speaking, they're also somewhat less efficient, although not as inefficient as a Whaler (heavy). Those other boats will 100% catch fish, but they will also run off more fish, compared to purpose built shallow water boats. For the money you're talking your best compromise between stealth and economy is going to be a Gheenoe, they're a hell of a boat for the money. Nobody here is trying to be obtuse, they're trying to help you. If you don't believe me, as you pole up on the flat in a loud boat, watch for V shaped wakes headed away from you, about 85% of those wakes were mullet, the other 15% were probably Redfish. Hope that helps. LH


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention, on the way to scaring fish, those boats are going to test your lower back, and get you wet (not in a good way). Here's an example of a rolled forward chine, it really helps to keep the boat silent while poling.
View attachment 2432


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Mac,

First, you are quoting what people are asking for used boats, not what they are getting. If they are asking $6-8K for a used hull and the same boat new with motor is $5-6K, they either added another $5-6K in improvements (unlikely) OR they don't sell the boat for that price OR they got really, really lucky and found a pet idiot with too much money hanging around. Many on-line classified ads set the asking price exorbitantly high, expecting to be haggled down. Additionally many folks just simply don't know what the market will pay, so they aim high and hope for the best.

Microskiff is a garbage can term that has no concrete parameters; for example, a 16' jonboat is a microskiff and so is a 18' Gladesman. Any boat under 16' and a lot of 18' boats could be called a microskiff by someone and they would be right even though I might think they are wrong. So let's compare a 14'6" tiller Skimmer to a JV15 tiller Carolina Skiff to avoid arguing over ambiguous definitions. Both are all composite mod vee hulls rated up to 30 HP.

Sites:
Skimmer http://skimmerskiff.com/skimmer-skiff-14.html#prettyPhoto
Carolina https://www.carolinaskiff.com/boats/carolina-skiff/jv-th-series/15-jv-th

Dimensions:
Skimmer 14' 6" x 56"
Carolina 14' 8" x 64"

Weight:
Skimmer 275#
Carolina 517#

Draft:
Skimmer 4" with engine & fuel (more with full load, obviously)
Carolina ~3", but no conditions defined (dealer sites say 4-6", which seems more realistic)

Cost:
Skimmer $3,200 base, rolled deck, hull only
Carolina $3,930 base, average retail per NADA, hull only

Based on the data above and looking at the manufacturer's provided pics, I expect that the Skimmer is quieter because it is less concave between the keel and the chine at the bow and poles more easily because it is lighter and offers less resistance due to the shape of the bow. I expect the Carolina Skiff is more stable. 

Carolina Skiffs have a very bad reputation for cracking along the chines, delamination and water intrusion into the foam under the sole. Additionally, both dealers and owners frequently drill into the sole for parts installation and don't seal the holes properly. This is another significant cause of water intrusion into the foam logs under the sole. 

I know nothing about the Skimmer's construction, so it may have gremlins I haven't heard of. Other will contribute.

It really comes down to:
1.) Do you pole a lot?
2.) Do you trust or distrust either brand?

Nate


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Unless you are located on a different continent then you have the ability to wet test any models you want. All you need to do is a little homework. Start by posting on Microskiff that you would like to wet test these specific hulls in your area. I can almost guarantee that there is a carolina skiff with in 100 miles of you. They are pretty ubiquitous hulls on most coast lines. And if you dont get any hits in the hulls you like, then start calling the MFG and asking if they could put you in touch with an owner in your area.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Get yourself a Carolina Skiff or Gheenoe...fish it for awhile and get acquainted with skinny water fishing and/or how to approach your fishery. I still have my J16 and it is a blast!! Solid boat, don't need to baby it...get through some tight creeks with it, get mud/blood on her, can pole and fish or run trolling motor, floats two dudes and gear in tailing conditons, will take the chop (but will be wet and bumpy!) etc. If you feel the "microskiff world" is something you want to pursue and fish a majority of the time maybe upgrade later on to something more "comfortable". That was my natural progression...I started with a gheenoe in middle school and went "up" from there. The world is your oyster my friend. All the best!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> The big difference you're looking for boils down mostly to hull slap, and overall stealth.


This. Absolutely.


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's my j16. It's slightly modified, I guess you you call it a poor man's flats boat. It's not the easiest to pole but once you get the hang of it, it's not a problem. Yeah, there is some hull slap, it's worse heading into the wind but when someone is on the bow it's slightly better. If there's no wind it's pretty quite. I do want a more technical skiff but for now this works fine and catches plenty of fish.


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> Often lower priced or mass produced boats use lower quality materials such as fiberglass applied with a chopper gun rather than hand laid or even vacuum infused structural woven glass and resin. If applied thick enough, it may give enough strength, but it will be considerably heavier. If done on a lightweight skiff it will probably not hold up nearly as long and be damaged much easier hitting logs or sandbars. Rolled gel coat deck finishes are considerably less expensive in both time and materials. They are functional and probably easier to repair, but not nearly as 'finished' looking because they aren't. A 400 pound skiff built right also requires much less power to move the same speed and is more fuel efficient. A similar skiff weighing 800 pounds needs a more expensive and heavier outboard to do the same thing...but used more gas and more draft at the same time. Lighter purpose built skiffs are also easier to pole.
> If you know you mostly fish really shallow water, or need to cross really shallow water to get there, spending a little more on a technical poling skiff would probably be a good investment. If you don't, or don't know, buy a used Carolina that you could probably flip easily if you find it doesn't meet your needs. If you buy a $30k skiff and it isn't what you want, you will likely take it in the shorts if you try to sell it soon.


Thank you, that makes sense. I didn't think of the built process , and that makes sense perfectly


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Expensive boats exist for a reason, but that doesn't mean a Carolina skiff will not get the job done. You're trying to compare apples to oranges. A mass produced chopper gun flat bottom hull will always be cheaper than a boutique micro skiff. I really don't understand what you want to hear.


Honestly it is my bad, because it is not really about the cost differences. More like a purpose . I just got into a shallow water fishing with not too much fishing , I only fish deep seas before, or from a peer. So I was doing a research and pulled a trigger on a Solo Skiff , because it was a great deal , and fully rigged out. Also I have a very rare little Boston Whaler 12 Impact, and I didn't even have a chance to try it because I called to work offshore, and basically I bought it for project. Well a boat is 100% functional now, and it looks like a little fun boat. So after I bought a Solo shortly realized that is really a Solo , and I can take out my 6 years old , but we need something bigger for 2 adults and 1 or 2 kids. I didn't regret to buy a Solo because probably I will able to sell it fast if I need, but more I read about micro Skiff vs Gheenoe, or flats more I was confusing. The purpose of the boat to me to fish in shallow water or bay, but if possible i would like to cruise around a bit with a kids , and go out sometimes to max 5-8 miles from Galveston. So I know i want all of this with 1 boat and I seen yaks going out to 6 miles , this is why I thought a Microskiff can do it right? I guess not if is too choppy , but like i said it wouldn't happen so often. I know even my Boston is small 10 times better built than a Carolina Skiff, but I really don't want to spend more than $6K , and it is hard to find a 15-16 ' boat setup for that. I can get easy a Skimmer Skiff, and most of you mentioned before even if a Gheenoe LT 25 would be an other choice but the Skimmer less wet. My other idea was to get an older Hobie Power Skiff and I can use it safe if I decide to "run " out few miles , and probably a good use in a 14" water too. I don't think will do too much poling, I was planing to use a trolling in shallow water, but like i said I am just got in to the shallow water fishing I don't know if that would work. So I really wish I can try it out a bigger microskiff than my Solo to compare , and I know it sounds like I am devastating lol , I guess I will go out with my small Boston to see what can i do with that in shallow water , and will give me an Idea to consider a bigger flats, because imo the hull almost a same style. Am I better to just keep it and throw a small poling platform in the back lol?


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Mac,
> 
> First, you are quoting what people are asking for used boats, not what they are getting. If they are asking $6-8K for a used hull and the same boat new with motor is $5-6K, they either added another $5-6K in improvements (unlikely) OR they don't sell the boat for that price OR they got really, really lucky and found a pet idiot with too much money hanging around. Many on-line classified ads set the asking price exorbitantly high, expecting to be haggled down. Additionally many folks just simply don't know what the market will pay, so they aim high and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Thank You Nate , It was very great writing, I appreciate it. I am not sure how much I will pole , but I like the idea of poling platform, and push it around , so get quiet .. Do I trust those brands? I don't have too much knowledge, I think on my novice level either will serve me right for a little while, and later on I can invest more.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

atti_mac said:


> Honestly it is my bad, because it is not really about the cost differences. More like a purpose . small Boston to see what can i do with that in shallow water , and will give me an Idea to consider a bigger flats, because imo the hull almost a same style. Am I better to just keep it and throw a small poling platform in the back lol?


HUH?

There's a video out there of a Bahamian Guide that uses a big chunk of styrofoam to catch bonefish. Bottom line, anything can be used to catch fish. If budget is you biggest concern, buy the cheapest thing you can find that doesn't sink and go fish. After a while, if you're having a good time, then go buy something better, faster, lighter, & more comfortable. 

Or not.


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> HUH?
> 
> There's a video out there of a Bahamian Guide that uses a big chunk of Styrofoam to catch bonefish. Bottom line, anything can be used to catch fish. If budget is you biggest concern, buy the cheapest thing you can find that doesn't sink and go fish. After a while, if you're having a good time, then go buy something better, faster, lighter, & more comfortable.
> 
> Or not.


Like I said is nothing to do with a budget.. I don't want to spend 30k on a boat , not even $8k , when I can do a same with a 6k boat and it is a very good quality. The last I checked people loved Gheenoe or Skimmer Skiff and they don't cost 30K.. My question was to find a right Hull boat for shallow water fishing , and I get few good answer/ ideas .. Like you said I just want to have some good time , and take my kids out, but with a Solo Skiff I have it is just for one person, And not sure if the Boston will fit a purpose, so I was just tried to figure it out what would be a best option. I had few John boats, and Center console , but I usually bought them to flip it to reach my goal and have something newer and nice, when I feel safer to take the kids with me, so I don't have a much experience with shallow water fishing. But this forum always has some news , or things to learn about , this is why I asked.. Not planning to use a Styrofoam


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

This is all very confusing and I think you're over complicating it. I have owned a gheenoe and spent a lot of time on a skimmer and they're both good boats; however, I think the skimmer is a better option if you have kids because it's wider and more stable (at least more stable than a high sider, maybe not more than an LT). With that being said, I have a salt marsh 14 and it also would be an excellent choice for both fishability and stability.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Mac,

Just use your Whaler for the time being. See where you end up fishing and see if you want to go shallower. It is great that you want to take your kids out, but you might find they enjoy live bait fishing by the jetties and cuts more than being really quiet while sneaking up on fish on the flats. Kids make a lot of noise in boats and it doesn't make the day fun if you are grumpy because they keep spooking fish.

Try to pole it a few times. It won't pole well, but you'll get an idea of the process and can then decide if poling ability is a big priority for you. The good news is that there is a good resale market for Whalers if you do decide to get a new boat. Don't bother putting a poling platform on a Whaler though.

Nate


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Mac,
> 
> Just use your Whaler for the time being. See where you end up fishing and see if you want to go shallower. It is great that you want to take your kids out, but you might find they enjoy live bait fishing by the jetties and cuts more than being really quiet while sneaking up on fish on the flats. Kids make a lot of noise in boats and it doesn't make the day fun if you are grumpy because they keep spooking fish.
> 
> ...


Thank you Nate I really appreciate , you have a point. I will do that , I need to learn about shallow water anyway , and be comfortable with a boat, and yes I can sell it any time and get the next step


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

EasternGlow said:


> This is all very confusing and I think you're over complicating it. I have owned a gheenoe and spent a lot of time on a skimmer and they're both good boats; however, I think the skimmer is a better option if you have kids because it's wider and more stable (at least more stable than a high sider, maybe not more than an LT). With that being said, I have a salt marsh 14 and it also would be an excellent choice for both fishability and stability.


Thank You! I know you right about me over complicating it  I started a year and half ago with a $250 John boat , buy it , re finished it sold it, and buy a next one. I was working a lot on those small boats I bought , wired them, Installed T-Top , electronics, etc, to flip money to able to get what I really like and trust enough to get out to the water with my lil ones. I have this 2 little boat now, and just tried to decide what would fit our needs, and got tired to have that many boats and not using them, so I am at the point when I ready go and enjoy what I have with the kids or alone, and when I decide I will sell it and get a Skimmer. Looks like a best option for "sneaking" on the fish , and get the kids out sometimes safely. Thank You!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Mac,

Now that you are not in a hurry to buy a new boat, let's discuss that 14' Skimmer. That is a small boat. It is really good for fishing alone or with another competent adult. If you want to take more than on other person out with you (I believe you said "kids", which implies more than one) a 16-18' hull would work better for you so long as you can store it. My family fished two adults and two kids out of a 14' boat for years when I was a kid, but it was never comfortable. Kids don't pay much attention to their rod tip, so they will put it right behind when you cast and broken rods and backlashes are the result. The Skimmer 16'6 is not that much more and a much better all around size. 

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Check out Ankona skiffs also. By all accounts, they make good boats for the price.

Nate


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Check out Ankona skiffs also. By all accounts, they make good boats for the price.
> 
> Nate


I saw the Ankona boats, and they looks awesome, but I thought they are much more expensive then SkimmerSkiff are


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Ankonas are a bit more expensive than Skimmer, but they have a good reputation on this site for customer service and build quality. Ankona also makes Salt Marsh skiffs, which are cheaper. You can get them built to your specs, so you can strip them down. 

Honestly, I am not sure you'd be happy with a hardcore poling skiff. They float shallow and pole well, but when the kids suddenly gallop to the side of the boat to watch a stingray swim by, they can feel a bit tippy. The Native SUV is a good all-around inshore boat that can get pretty shallow and poles okay if it isn't too windy from the reports I've read.

Don't take my word for anything though. Be sure to search the site to read people's posts regarding Skimmer, Hobie and Ankona.

Nate


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank You Nate!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Think about your kids first and what keeps them safe. That's means not taking them 6 miles out in that toy Whaler. Sell the Whaler and get a real boat


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

The Ankona's are not that much more than a skimmer when similarly equipt. You said people were asking 6-8k for a used skimmer but in reality that is about normal depending on the options. Go check out the skimmer price list and see. the 3200$ gets you a bare hull with front and back deck and nothing else. By the time you start adding stuff it adds up very fast. aluminum trailer is about 1000, used motor can be had for about 2000 for a decent 25hp. That is already over 6k and without a single thing added on. Cooler mount with grab bar is a few hundred, poling platform 500+, push pole 200-800, livewell that is plumbed is going to be 300ish, if it has a trolling motor that is another 500+, Fishfinder/GPS is another 300-700 to depending on what you want.
You can make a skimmer 14 cost 20,000 if you add enough options on it.

If you dont want to spend that much just go get a gheenoe classic for 2100 bucks brand new and buy a 9.9 and stick on it and be happy for 3k.

Also when it comes to resale, most of these custom technical skiffs will hold their value much better than a Carolina or sundance or something similar.


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

Preston904 said:


> The Ankona's are not that much more than a skimmer when similarly equipt. You said people were asking 6-8k for a used skimmer but in reality that is about normal depending on the options. Go check out the skimmer price list and see. the 3200$ gets you a bare hull with front and back deck and nothing else. By the time you start adding stuff it adds up very fast. aluminum trailer is about 1000, used motor can be had for about 2000 for a decent 25hp. That is already over 6k and without a single thing added on. Cooler mount with grab bar is a few hundred, poling platform 500+, push pole 200-800, livewell that is plumbed is going to be 300ish, if it has a trolling motor that is another 500+, Fishfinder/GPS is another 300-700 to depending on what you want.
> You can make a skimmer 14 cost 20,000 if you add enough options on it.
> 
> If you dont want to spend that much just go get a gheenoe classic for 2100 bucks brand new and buy a 9.9 and stick on it and be happy for 3k.
> ...


I have an extra motor I kept, I have a poling platform ready to install, 2 Qzark Cooler, I have an Engel livewell, a new Gamin 7SV in box, a remote controlled brand new trolling motor in the box, and I have a pole , and a micro power pole from my Solo. Also I have a brand new aluminum trailer, for 14-17' boat with a folding hitch adapter, so I am ready , I just need a hull.  I seen few good priced boat here , not all overpriced. I will not pay for a used boat a same price than the new, or 20% less than the new. Why I would? I can order a brand new boat with warranty.. Used boat without warranty for me at least 40% off. Not worth to pay more. Like a 4 years car usually 50% off... Anyway , I am looking for it , and I see few good price, I even looked couple Boogy Creek skiff, they looks pretty decent for the price.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

atti_mac said:


> I have an extra motor I kept, I have a poling platform ready to install, 2 Qzark Cooler, I have an Engel livewell, a new Gamin 7SV in box, a remote controlled brand new trolling motor in the box, and I have a pole , and a micro power pole from my Solo. Also I have a brand new aluminum trailer, for 14-17' boat with a folding hitch adapter, so I am ready , I just need a hull.  I seen few good priced boat here , not all overpriced. I will not pay for a used boat a same price than the new, or 20% less than the new. Why I would? I can order a brand new boat with warranty.. Used boat without warranty for me at least 40% off. Not worth to pay more. Like a 4 years car usually 50% off... Anyway , I am looking for it , and I see few good price, I even looked couple Boogy Creek skiff, they looks pretty decent for the price.


Well since you have everything just buy a new gheenoe hull for a couple grand and be done.

Just like cars some boats depreciate a lot while others depreciate a little. Its going to be hard to find a plain bare hull that is used with zero options on it.


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

Preston904 said:


> Well since you have everything just buy a new gheenoe hull for a couple grand and be done.
> 
> Just like cars some boats depreciate a lot while others depreciate a little. Its going to be hard to find a plain bare hull that is used with zero options on it.


I understand, I was doing lot's of research on Gheenoes , but honestly I never seen one. I like the raised front and rear end with 2 hatches, but the price for that setup close to $5K , and I am not sure is a better choice than a Rolled 14 or 16 ' skimmer. I will try to look around locally , might someone has either them so I can ask them to see it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

atti_mac said:


> I understand, I was doing lot's of research on Gheenoes , but honestly I never seen one. I like the raised front and rear end with 2 hatches, but the price for that setup close to $5K , and I am not sure is a better choice than a Rolled 14 or 16 ' skimmer. I will try to look around locally , might someone has either them so I can ask them to see it.


You don't want a Ghenoo when your taking kids. Get a boat


----------

